# BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod and Beam Shots



## BVH (Jan 30, 2009)

Jetskimark and LarryK did their Blitz mods before I did. I just wanted to share my method of mounting the HID bulb into an unmodified body. New stuff below



















Purchased two hi-temp plastic bushings from McMasterCarr and had to grind down the outer diameter of the inner bushing by about .080" Everything is a light press fit for Lip's 100 Watt bulb. Just remove the metal flange.

The focusing system is simply screwing in or out the reflector ***'y on the threaded end of the light body. There's a detent arm on the body that drops into many linear groves on the reflector housing base to maintain focus once set. There's probably a good 5/8" of focus travel. available. More than enough to cover any difference in new style bulb chamber (read filament) location. In my system, the center of the HID bulb chamber ended up about 1/32" further out as compared to the Halogen bulb. Just had to screw up the reflector by about 1/8 of a turn.

Now the battery & ballast box is another story. Used a Radio Shake plastic project box. Not too happy with it. Needs some work. It's heavy with the 100 Watt (83 to the bulb) ballast and the 6.4 AH Li-Poly battery.

Original on/off function is maintained.

OK, here's the full mod pictorial.

I wanted to not have to unscrew the box top every time the battery needed charging so I found a polarity keyed, two terminal quick connect/disconnect with locking nut to charge through. These wires hook to the charging wires of the Li-Po pack - not the discharge wires. I don't know for sure, but I am pretty sure I can't run the light with a power source using this same cord. Not gonna try.

The finished light without charging cord weighs 5 lbs, 15.5 oz - under 6 lbs!





The components. The wrench-looking thing is a strengthener for the thin, metal box top. Too much flex without it.





The charging cords




















The ballast and battery are held in with velcro so easily removable. Thanks to LarryK for this idea




















The rocker switch toggles between 35 Watt and 100 watt (input power) 





I had to change out the high Voltage wire connectors from
typical Beldon spades to 30 Amp Anderson quick connect/
disconnects. The Beldon connectors don't fit tight enough
together to prevent initial arcing and a no-start.















My Schulze charger and Mastec 30V-50Amp Power Supply at work!





















Beamshots tonight if the weather holds. I'll compare at 100 watts with my Barn Burner and with some 30/35 Watt lights on 35 watt setting.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

Really nice work BVH. I look forward to hearing about how it compares in throw to other HID lights like the Costco and BB. I imagine it easily out throws them, and must be a monster at that wattage combined with the giant SMO reflector.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

high mate, can you direct me to where you purchased the plastic bushing as i would like to get one for my blitz 

cheers josh


----------



## BVH (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

Here ya go.

Takes one of each.

mcmaster.com/#7763K51
mcmaster.com/#7763K56

add the http://www.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

Nice clean mod work there BVH! 

Maybe you could power it with one of those GB proton accelerator packs? :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

McMasterCarr was out of them! I'd have bought two!:shakehead


----------



## Patriot (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

Nice clean install BVH. Looks like it was done by an artist 

I'd sure enjoy seeing the rest, including the ballast, when you're done.


----------



## JetskiMark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

Nice build Bob.

I am going to have to make one of those too.

I would like to see some beamshots comparing it to your Barn Burner.


----------



## BVH (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH method of Blitz 240 HID mod, bulb mounting only*

ok, when the weather clears for a bit I'll try to get some in.


----------



## BVH (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Bump for new pics of full mod. Added to end of 1st post.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

hi BVH
how did you go about mounting the metal bracket to the bottom of the handle? do you have any closer pics etc? i see you have got screws in there but im not sure how they attach to the baseplate.


----------



## JetskiMark (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Nice new pics and info.

How many amps does that ballast draw from the pack at each setting?

I have that same ballast on the way.

I might mod my vintage Coleman instead of buying another Blitz.

My Coleman is the same one that Nitro used for his HID conversion.


----------



## BVH (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Mark, here's a quote from one of my posts in the Maximus thread.

"Warmed up and settled down using a regulated power supply:

Input power - 8.2 Amps @ 13.99 Volts totaling 114.72 Watts
Output power - .85 Amps @ 98.5 Volts totaling 83.7 Watts

A 27% loss through the ballast."


From memory, I believe the draw at the 35 Watt setting was in the mid 3's.

All costs include tax and shipping and are rounded to the nearest $5.00 - costs edited to reflect final build

1. Blitz …………………………………………………..….$125
2.	Li=Po battery……………………………..………..$150
3.	Ballast……………………………………………..…….$130
4.	Rocker switch……………………………….………$ 8
5.	Charging cables……………………………………$ 34
6.	Bulb bushings……………………………………..$ 30
7.	Bulb…………………………………………….……….$ 26
8. Packard WeatherPak connectors.......$20.00
9. 25KV rated silicone 20AWG wire.......$4.00
10.	Misc hardware………………………….……….$ 5
11. Box…………………………………………….……..$ 12
12. 1/8" x 1.5" aluminum stiffener.........$1.00
13. FEP Teflon hi dielectric shrink tube...$1.00
Total………………………………………………………….$545


Removed:

8.	Anderson connectors………………………….$ 15
9.	Misc connectors, silicone wire…………….$ 5


----------



## BVH (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

S13, the Blitz comes with a female threaded hole on the bottom (1/4" IIRC) of the red plastic handle bottom. I bolted from the underside of the cover into this hole. It's not enough. In the front part of the red plastic handle bottom, there is a void large enough to drill a hole for a 10 24 bolt. Drop a nut down into the handle void and bolt from underneath. Still not enough. The weight of the box with ballast, battery, etc. will pull the red part of the handle bottom right out of the handle. It's held into the handle with two plastic tabs. You'll see a shiny screw on each side of the black handle - about 3/4" up from the bottom - that engages the red plastic handle bottom and holds it tight to the black handle.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

sweet man!

My connector is different in aus, as in the red plastic tab it is 5/16" screw but i will endeavor to do what you have done. 
Cheers. 

On another note, where did u get the ballast from? and would it run from a standard 12v car battery? By the looks of it, yes it would but would like confirmation.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Very nice!!


How is the runtime on that beast?




Benny


----------



## BVH (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Run time on high including 5 separate starting cycles was about 56 minutes. I'm guessing on low, it would easily go over 2 hours.

I looked for smaller charging connectors - such as the one on the Xeray lights but was not successful. I'd rather it have been much smaller.

I got the ballast and bulb from member "Lips". Not sure if he has any but try him.

Too many of my lights were not fully charged so no beamshots tonight. In the next couple of nights, I'll try to get them in.

I'll shoot the Barn Burner 75 Watt (at the bulb), Costco 75 Watt (at the bulb) HID, Costco 35 Watt (input Watts) HID, Twin Vector 192 150 Watt HID (75 Watts at each bulb) Blitz HID @ 35 and 83 Watts (at the bulb), LarryK14 Incan. 600 Watts.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

*Beautiful job. Wonderful pix. WOW!* :twothumbs

Props to JetskiMark & LarryK.


----------



## larryk (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Excellent job, I never thought about the handle popping off the hold down taps, thanks for the tip.
Did you buy your battery pack from BatterySpace ? If so did it come with a fuel gauge on the PCM ?
I looked all over the internet for an appropriate size project box made of aluminum, but the largest I found was just a little to small to accommodate the huge ballast and battery pack.
Hopefully Lips will get some smaller and lighter ballasts soon.
Now we will have to wait to see who gets beamshots posted first, Lips or yourself.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Are the stock Blitz lights available new here in the U.S.?


----------



## BVH (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

http: //www.truckcustomizers dot com

Courtesy of member Lips. This is a pretty good price.


----------



## JetskiMark (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Also here.

And here.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Thanks for the site link. Do all the Blitz versions (140, 170, 240) all have the same wattage bulb? If so, would the largest reflector also have the longest throw?, which is what I'm after.


----------



## JetskiMark (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

The larger reflector will throw further with the same bulb.

The 140 uses a 75W bulb. The 170 and 240 use the same 100W bulb.


----------



## BVH (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

The bigger, the better! I'd like to see a 12" Blitz!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*



BVH said:


> The bigger, the better! I'd like to see a 12" Blitz!



That's what she said. :devil:


----------



## Lips (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Group Shot :twothumbs



































































































.


----------



## Parker VH (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

I'll take the puny one on the right, next to the N30. It just doesn't look right sitting along with those other large frame lights. Any chance for some beamshots yet?


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Wow these look so nice...:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Nice! Where did you find the bumper ring that fits so well on the Polarion?


----------



## Lips (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*



Patriot36 said:


> Nice! Where did you find the bumper ring that fits so well on the Polarion?





Back bumper off a Rayzorlite (2 piece bumper...) 

It fits the Polarion nicely!


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

cmon!!! we need beamshots!!!


----------



## Lips (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Iphone Pics of Larryk's light :candle:


































.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*



Lips said:


> Back bumper off a Rayzorlite (2 piece bumper...)
> 
> It fits the Polarion nicely!





It sure works nicely on your PH series lights. Good thinking to utilize it that way. I forget that you owned a Razorlight but I should probably assume that you own at least one of every HID light ever made...lol.  

Back to the bumper...I remember that at one time Ken and Polarion were working on some bumpers but nothing ever materialized from that. The proposed images seemed rather bulky when something lower profile and simple would have been more appealing, at least to me. I'll have to take some PH50 measurements and then keep my eyes open for something suitable.


----------



## BVH (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Not to side track in my own thread but... looks like the L35 is almost ready for ordering.

Check out the Dealers area of Marketplace.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

hey bvh,
when are we going to see some beamshots of the lightforce!!


----------



## BVH (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

I'm waiting for my special 25KV rated, 20 AWG silicone jacketed wire and FEP Teflon hi dielectric shrink tubing to arrive so I can extend the factory bulb pigtails properly without risking flashover. Should be here in a few days, I hope


----------



## BVH (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Beam Shots:

I should have increased the duration of the shot. Part of the corona and most all of the spill are missing. Well, I'm not a camera buff!

About 160 Yards





Blitz 84 Watts





Blitz at 8 second exposure


About 350 Yards





Blitz


I have comparison shots in a different thread.


----------



## s13tsilvia (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

that is awsome bvh!! i love it.


----------



## toby_pra (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*



s13tsilvia said:


> that is awsome bvh!! i love it.


 
+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## SwatDude (Mar 2, 2009)

Newbie here. I just ordered the L35 which I think will totally meet my expectations for a handheld. However, after seeing the beamshots on your conversion, I am curious how easy it would be to covert the blitz to HID and maintain the cigarette ligther plug in feature. Would it just amount to changing the bulb and adding a ballast inline?


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2009)

That would be simple. Eliminate the battery in the box and wire the coil cord through the box wall. Attach one lead to the negative wire on the ballast, the other one to one of the wires going to the trigger switch and then the second trigger switch wire goes back to the positive ballast input wire. Put an in-line fuse in the low voltage circuit. You still need the box for the ballast unless you're going to have it remote, too.


----------



## jason 77 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey BVH, Where did you get the bulb and that 100W HID ballast?

Nice light by the way....:twothumbs


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2009)

Member "Lips" had some a while back. Not sure if he still does.


----------



## BVH (Mar 2, 2009)

I added another pic of the Blitz taken at the same F-stop but at 8 seconds. It's right under the first, short range shot. This appears more true to what I saw than the first photo. But there's still a lot of spill that lights up a lot of foliage that isn't showing up.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 3, 2009)

The exposure looks very good. The hot spot is intense as if I just glanced at it. The spill shows much better too.


----------



## SwatDude (Mar 3, 2009)

In one of your pics is that a Golight Stryker, vehicle-mounted spotlight?? Have you converted that to HID as well? If so, I would like to know how. I have looked at these for a long time for my truck since they are servo controlled with a wireless remote but I didn't think it was very powerful stock.


----------



## BVH (Mar 3, 2009)

You should contact member Lips. He's into magnetically mounted, remotely controlled lights.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 3, 2009)

SwatDude said:


> In one of your pics is that a Golight Stryker, vehicle-mounted spotlight?? Have you converted that to HID as well?




Golights already produce HID models with no conversion necessary.

Magnalight sells them.
http://www.magnalight.com/c-35-magnetic-mount-golight-remote-control-lights.aspx


----------



## SwatDude (Mar 3, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> Golights already produce HID models with no conversion necessary.
> 
> Magnalight sells them.
> http://www.magnalight.com/c-35-magnetic-mount-golight-remote-control-lights.aspx


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## terrafirma (May 12, 2009)

There's a HID kit for these on Ebay and I was wondering if it would be worthwhile as I don't see myself doing my own modifications.? At $129 it sounded cheap.

P.S. I am not posting advertising links, thought this was relevant to the thread. IMO. 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HID-KIT-FOR-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Andredt2863 (May 13, 2009)

Damn that is some super neat work well done!!!!!! :candle:


----------



## Nos (May 13, 2009)

terrafirma said:


> There's a HID kit for these on Ebay and I was wondering if it would be worthwhile as I don't see myself doing my own modifications.? At $129 it sounded cheap.
> 
> P.S. I am not posting advertising links, thought this was relevant to the thread. IMO.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HID-KIT-FOR-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



wooooot, that looks interesting


----------



## Morepower! (May 17, 2009)

Out of curiosity what is the colour temp. of that 100W bulb ? BTW, that's a neat and well thought out mod there BVH.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2009)

Since BVH hasn't replied just yet and I actually own this particular light now maybe it would be ok if I chimed in. 

When on high it's about the same temperature as my PH50.....about 4100-4300K On the low setting it's a little bit cooler, I'm just going to guess 4600-4800K which I even prefer a little bit.


----------



## BVH (May 17, 2009)

I saw the above post about the kit and thought about picking one up but...I'd still end up with only a 35 Watt Blitz with no built-in power supply so I decided not to. Once you have a self-contained, 84 Watt (to the bulb) HID Blitz, It's difficult to have one with any less power.

I'd agree with Paul's assessment on color temps. My favorite color temp is 5000K for visual pleasure. My favorite for Lumens is, of course, 4300K. Now if someone made a 4750K bulb, I'd be all over it!


----------



## tuff40 (May 19, 2009)

hi guys, just a quick question. just found this site and having a quick flick through the posts and i do not have a clue what you guys are talking about most of the time.
I have a lightforce 240 and was just looking at these hid kits on ebay and wondered if they were any good??. i use the light on the remote handle set up for hunting (live in australia) and am looking to get a longer/stronger light beam (say 300 -400 yards). also found a guy that does a kit with a 80w hid aswell. will these sort of kits do the job??
Thanks, David Walton


----------



## Patriot (May 19, 2009)

Hi David and welcome to CPF.

The Blitz is already a pretty good thrower so the only way that you'll get substantially more distance is by converting over to an HID arrangement. From what I can tell, most of the kit's for made specifically for the Blitz look pretty nice. If you would be able to post links to a couple of the kit's that you're considering I'm sure that many here would be happy to give you their input about them. 

Any HID Blitz kit from 35W-55W would easily throw 300-400 meters so consider some of the other features such as color temperature. 4100K-4300K produces the most lumens and gives good depth perception. 

I'm not certain about the 80W set-up with regards to the plastic lens after many hours of running. My 84W light does fine after running for 15-20 minutes but I've honestly not had to run it longer than that. Overall, HID produces far less heat per watt but I personally don't know if the UV output plays a role here. Perhaps the others can speak from first hand experience when it comes to long continuous runtimes in high ambient temperatures.


----------



## s13tsilvia (May 20, 2009)

tuff40 said:


> hi guys, just a quick question. just found this site and having a quick flick through the posts and i do not have a clue what you guys are talking about most of the time.
> I have a lightforce 240 and was just looking at these hid kits on ebay and wondered if they were any good??. i use the light on the remote handle set up for hunting (live in australia) and am looking to get a longer/stronger light beam (say 300 -400 yards). also found a guy that does a kit with a 80w hid aswell. will these sort of kits do the job??
> Thanks, David Walton




Hi David

Ive done this conversion myself, pretty easy to do, i tried to shoot you a pm but you havent got this feature turned on...
Where abouts did you find the 80w ballast kit you mention??

Cheers Josh


----------



## Morepower! (May 20, 2009)

s13tsilvia said:


> Where abouts did you find the 80w ballast kit you mention??
> 
> Cheers Josh


 
+1 on that.


At 84W the Blitz mod would be pretty impressive I would imagine. Has anyone monitored the ballast temp. while running in the box ?


----------



## BVH (May 20, 2009)

I did - without a thermometer. And my runs were no longer than 20 minutes. Ballast was luke-warm to warm.


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2009)

That's pretty much what I measured Bob. After leaving the box closed up and running at 84W for 15 minutes, the ballast measures about 105 degrees which I didn't think was bad at all. Certainly that leaves a bit of an operating window if using during warmer weather or for longer runs.


----------



## tuff40 (May 21, 2009)

hi again, thanks for the reply guys!
first kit is for the sl lights in a 55w http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HID-KIT-FOR-...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

This one i am still waiting for a reply on, this is the kit for the xgt's but he also does a kit for the 240's. i asked him for a picture of the kit installed and how much with the globe and the ballast.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Lightforce-X...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

let me know what you guys think. thanks


----------



## Morepower! (May 24, 2009)

I asked the seller about the 80W kit ballasts, below was the response.

"Hi Craig,
We don't have the 80w kits in stock at the moment, they are working on updated ballasts (the first release was a bit unreliable)They will sell from about $440- / kit and I will list them again as soon as I can get the new stock in and tested but it may be a couple of months.
Cheers
Steve


*- schafer2006 "*


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

Patriot, where did you get these 84 watt HID's?

Are they alot bigger then standard automotive?


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2009)

I got it from BVH who got it from Lips. It's actually a 100W ballast with 84W actual output. The pictures of it are on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

Anyone want to guess how those 80w HID's on ebay compare to Lip's 84w?

thanks.


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2009)

According to the seller who doesn't have any in stock, they've been "unreliable." It seems that they're pretty expensive too.


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

How do you think a Mega Illuminator reflector with one of Lip's 84w HID's compare to my VT120 in throw?

thanks


----------



## Morepower! (May 25, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> Anyone want to guess how those 80w HID's on ebay compare to Lip's 84w?
> 
> thanks.


 
Flash I doubt they would be 80W output, though for the price they ought to be. Lips said he was thinking of offering up some more of these 84W ballasts when he gets done with moving. If it works out and they go for around the same money($130) I might be interested in one, and maybe a couple of 100W bulbs as well. Though not 'till after July for me. You might want to consider one of these for yourself. Does anyone have any measurements on the ballast size ? They don't look all that big but it is difficult to tell with pics.


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

Are these a simple 12v setup like auto HID kits?

dimensions of the ballast would be good to.

thanks.


----------



## BVH (May 25, 2009)

Actual power consumption is 114 watts with 84 to the bulb. From memory: 6 5/8" (approx) long, 3" wide and 2 1/2" tall. However, the new replacements that Lips is getting are about 1" shorter.

I posted a pic of my Costco HID (Mega Illuminator) with an Xeray ballast & DL50 Fat Boy lamp conversion somewhere in the HID section recently. I think when the L35 came out? Or the Stanley. It is providing 79 Watts to the bulb. I think I have a shot of my 158 watt Twin Vector in the same thread. That will give you an idea of the two.


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2009)

BVH's picture of the ballast inside of the box with the eyeglasses to the left is pretty good at giving a relative size comparison. It's pretty big though and would have to ride on the outside of most lights. I'll measure it next time I have the box open.


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

little off topic.

How do you guys think these would go for long term use in cars?

Would love these for off road.

Is Lips still selling?


----------



## Patriot (May 25, 2009)

I imagine they'd be just fine for that application but I think I'd want to shock isolate and vent them if I were going racing or something. 

Morepower said that when Lips was done moving he might think about ordering more. Maybe you could PM Lips for the scoop.


----------



## Flashanator (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, wonder how 84watts with all that uv & heat would go in the headlight?
probably melt after a while.


----------



## Patriot (May 26, 2009)

Well, it's about the same heat as a 35W incan bulb. Also, the plastic lens-ed Blitz does fine with the 84 watts.


----------



## XeRay (May 28, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Morepower! (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks BVH and Patriot for the info. Just one other question, what is the bulb configuration ? H4, H3, etc ?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 12, 2009)

Good question! I'm sitting here looking at it and it looks H4-ish but I don't know for sure.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect Mod to the Perfect Light BVH! 

Its hard to beat that beam pattern and if the handheld is light, the large reflector is much easier to forgive. Being lightweight really makes a light usable.

Its amazing how a few oz's makes a difference if your holding it out or up for over a minute!

My vote is for LiPo batteries if possible.

This is the most exciting mod I've seen for a while.. has lots of potential with the end result being a very attractive, functional light that kicks butt!


----------



## Lips (Jul 4, 2009)

.



*H4 on Top & H3 on Bottom* --- *The H4 is loaded with very hard to cut ceramic*












*Neat heavy finned ballast that may be a lighter and more powerful model for the BVH Blitz...*












.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 4, 2009)

How many watts is the shown ballast Vic?

Paul


----------



## Lips (Jul 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> How many watts is the shown ballast Vic?
> 
> Paul



Hey Paul

Should be at-least 84w to bulb & hoping for more if they can do it reliably... They aren't ready yet. The heavy fins sure look nice... Not sure if cooling fins are better than outright mass...



.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a great looking ballast. It would be great to have something available at a true 100W watts. I know the ballast in Bob's old blitz is listed as a 100W but measures 84W. It would be a nice way of picking up 1800 lumens or so. :naughty:


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW, that smaller then I thought.

Lips, if I brought one off you, is that the ones you would offer?

EDIT: Lips what are the rest of the measurements on that ballast? Like Height/thickness? & the length? As it doesn't look square, but more rectangular.


----------



## BVH (Jul 5, 2009)

I would guess it's between 5 1/2" to 6" long, including connectors and mounting tabs. Maybe 3 1/4" to 3 1/2" wide. 1 1/2" tall.

Place your bets, ladies & gentlemen!


Paul, the actual input power consumption on your ballast is 114 watts and output is as you say.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 5, 2009)

Too bad, these seem to be a bit too big for a VEC192.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 5, 2009)

Lips said:


> . Not sure if cooling fins are better than outright mass...
> .



I would think more mass would lengthen "short" runtimes, but heat from a finned unit would heat up faster but cap off and stay capped as long as there was some air to dissipate to.

This is providing both were the same weight and then extra weight added with heat fins or that same extra weight added with just mass "not finned".

Just thinking... it takes longer to heat up more mass, but then if there is not more surface area to dissipate to, all you've done is delay the inevitable.

With heat fins and air flow, I think you have allot more headroom for heat abuse.... I see nothing wrong with a small brushless fan than only kicks on when it gets so hot with a little thermoresistor.
As much power as these things are wasting in the form of heat anyway, a little fan is a good tradeoff for the air flow gained.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 5, 2009)

BVH said:


> Paul, the actual input power consumption on your ballast is 114 watts and output is as you say.





Didn't know that! Thank you sir.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 17, 2009)

Im already planning on a heavy glowpaint coating in the inside lip of the blitz housing that surrounds the rim of the reflector.

Have you seen my BB?
Im sure the Blitz will look even more impressive!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 18, 2009)

Wouldn't the glow paint lessen the lumens?


----------



## windstrings (Jul 18, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Wouldn't the glow paint lessen the lumens?



Its not on the reflector.. only the outside rim of the housing.











I added glowrings too.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh I see. Nice effects.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 18, 2009)

BVH, have you compared this to your Larry14K (knowing that the latter would not have the same color & hotspot).


----------



## BVH (Jul 18, 2009)

Lux, just from memory. The LK14 definitely puts out more light over a very, very wide area. It's just a site to behold! But I'm a "throw" guy so I like the Blitz more - or will when I build myself another one.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 18, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Wouldn't the glow paint lessen the lumens?



I too thought he painted it on the reflector ages ago when I inquired about his light.

Personally Id like blue :devil:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 19, 2009)

Windy, how did you apply the glowpaint in such a clean and consistent bead?
Was there a groove or something there?


----------



## windstrings (Jul 19, 2009)

I"m not looking at it right now.. but there is a flat surface on the outside of the rim and I took a small craft paintbrush and put many layers of glowpoint on it. If you go over, its pretty easy to remove it with your finger and a paper towel to clean your finger while its wet.

Somewhere there is discussion as to whether I should put it anywhere inside the reflector "like on the base of the bulb" as they do with LED's but decided it gets far too stinkin hot in there and may make fumes or discolor and best.

The glowsticks were just a gaudy afterthought. .but I like them. 
Not good if your trying to hide with your light off!, but you won't lose your light in the dark with those tritium glowsticks "rings".

There are also some very thin tiny ones a round the on/off switch to top and sides....

I'm just a flashy kinda guy!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 19, 2009)

what do you think of this acrylic glow in the dark paint?


----------



## windstrings (Jul 20, 2009)

Flashanator said:


> what do you think of this acrylic glow in the dark paint?




This has been the best source I know of for reliable knowledge and resources....

Note the brightness ratings and length of duration with the different colors.. unless you really want another color, green will be the best and the "V10" products have the highest concentration of powder mixed into the product.

If you did get it from the source you quoted.. it appears the "ultra glow" may be brighter and cost a tad more.. but I didn't see if they revealed thier brightness ratings and how that would compare I don't know.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2009)

Good links Windy. I especially got a chuckle from the Glow Inc. site under the "police flashlights" projects. They use the following quote, 

"He used our product to paint glow in the dark rings around his maglight. His intention was to allow quick retrieval in the dark.To his surprise, it also had another more important benefit. He found that it had an odd calming effect on excited, disorderly, or intoxicated suspects. He found that the suspect would focus on the oddly glowing flashlight and would briefly be distracted from the anger. This brief distraction has proven to be adequate to slow the situation down. He says that almost all of his suspects completely focus on the flashlight and it greatly improves their behavior."

Patriot say says in a 60's hippie voice, "wow man....that's far out flashlight occifer."


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 6, 2009)

Wonder how Lip's 84watt bulbs would go in terms of beam pattern in these Lightforce driving lights?  As they use 100w XENOPHOT not HID.

But the HID lights are way more $$$$


----------



## Patriot (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm guessing it would be about the same as the Blitz 240 84W bulb mod...right? It looks like the same reflector from the same company.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 7, 2009)

I was going to use it for a dual sport bike, Probably would need to add spaces as the beam would throw too far. Id like a big beam around 80-100m thow.


----------



## eyesonfire (May 26, 2015)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

Are you using a lipo battery? if so I dont see a balance plug on it. Also dosent the ballast get hot in the box?


----------



## BVH (May 26, 2015)

*Re: BVH Blitz 240 HID mod - NEW PICS of FULL mod*

That battery has an internal BMS under the shrink wrap that performs balancing after the charge is complete. The two smaller wires are the dedicated charge wires and the larger wires are dedicated discharge wires. Yes the ballast will get hot after a while. Another reason for limiting run times to between 5-7 minutes.


----------



## windstrings (May 26, 2015)

There's a voice from the past! 
Greetings! 

I'm still subscribed to your thread... 
Have you built any 120v mag nasty lights similar to your 240? 

I now overlook the lake from a bit of elevation so would love more muscle obtainable with handhelds.


----------



## BVH (May 27, 2015)

Hi Windy! I thought you disappeared for good! No, haven't built any handhelds for a long time. I like the Heavy Iron military and aviation stuff these days. Good to see you here!


----------



## windstrings (May 28, 2015)

Ok, great to see your voice! 😆
Would be ok to put a tripod system on my deck if I didn't mind not being married...... 
I gave my mule away lips made me to someone who needed it to spot deer in his garden but it was just a prototype anyway and the host shell was weak. 

I know you're projects are your babies and prob worth more to keep than sell.... Seems all the good stuff is that way anyway. 

Keep me in mind if you run across something I may be interested in that keeps it under several hundred bucks!

Handheld is definitely desirable but I figured would cost more per lumen.. I have outlets to dedicate so that's fine


----------

